# Honda paint



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ve searched through the old threads and found out all the information I could. It looks like guys use Honda bright red so I tried apple red since a YouTube vid showed it was a very close match. It’s not close at all. The color of my machine seems like almost a toro red. I tried some toro lawnmower paint and it’s closer but still not right. Looks like Honda offers a power red. Could it be that? I’ve called 2 dealers and even they have a hard time finding paint codes. What gives?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowfanatic said:


> I’ve searched through the old threads and found out all the information I could. It looks like guys use Honda bright red so I tried apple red since a YouTube vid showed it was a very close match. It’s not close at all. The color of my machine seems like almost a toro red. I tried some toro lawnmower paint and it’s closer but still not right. Looks like Honda offers a power red. Could it be that? I’ve called 2 dealers and even they have a hard time finding paint codes. What gives?


i use a paint from wal mart that is extremely close. posted the number a couple times in other threads. it depends if you machine has been outside and faded also.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Do a Google search on 

honda power red paint

Lots of info there.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> Snowfanatic said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve searched through the old threads and found out all the information I could. It looks like guys use Honda bright red so I tried apple red since a YouTube vid showed it was a very close match. It’s not close at all. The color of my machine seems like almost a toro red. I tried some toro lawnmower paint and it’s closer but still not right. Looks like Honda offers a power red. Could it be that? I’ve called 2 dealers and even they have a hard time finding paint codes. What gives?
> ...


I searched power red and found some other threads I didn’t see with my other search. I’ll try the home shades fire red. Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Snowfanatic said:


> I’ve searched through the old threads and found out all the information I could. It looks like guys use Honda bright red so I tried apple red since a YouTube vid showed it was a very close match. It’s not close at all. The color of my machine seems like almost a toro red. I tried some toro lawnmower paint and it’s closer but still not right. Looks like Honda offers a power red. Could it be that? I’ve called 2 dealers and even they have a hard time finding paint codes. What gives?


What model and approximate year are you asking about? Honda used two different paint colors...

Walmart Home Shades #259866 fire red works for older models per @orangputeh https://www.walmart.com/ip/ColorPlace-Gloss-Spray-Paint-Fire-Red/17011153

Honda Power Red for newer models https://www.boats.net/product/honda...andXblV6LGD4i6X6ng2Q3BMsckCdlVEMaAsh1EALw_wcB


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Is there a piece painted that red that is easy to detach and take with you, like a cowling or rope starter cover? Every color out there has a Pantone color, the blue on the Ford oval, the brown of UPS trucks, and of course, "Honda Red". Take that piece to an auto body shop and they can match that color perfectly, even if it is age faded. Call ahead and ask what it'll cost but it might be less than you think. The math gets complicated but in practice once that's done it's pretty easy.

I'm no expert on the topic but I learned some of it in my photography hobby. That's when I realized how important it is to have the camera, computer display, and photo printer all calibrated to show the same color the same way.

An example of non-calibrated color can be seen in any department store that sells televisions. On a wall they'll have a bunch of them tuned to the same station. Almost every single one of them will be displaying different colors on the same scenes because they are not calibrated. If they were they'd all show the same color. That's the difference color calibration makes and auto body shops can do that with paint. You bring in a sample, they measure it, and can mix paint to match exactly.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

tabora said:


> Snowfanatic said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve searched through the old threads and found out all the information I could. It looks like guys use Honda bright red so I tried apple red since a YouTube vid showed it was a very close match. It’s not close at all. The color of my machine seems like almost a toro red. I tried some toro lawnmower paint and it’s closer but still not right. Looks like Honda offers a power red. Could it be that? I’ve called 2 dealers and even they have a hard time finding paint codes. What gives?
> ...


2014 hs928. Looked for home shades my Walmart doesn’t even carry it so I bought a darker red just figured I would hold the cap next to it and see how it matched. Regal red rustoleum looked like a perfect match cap to machine. Still turned out to be a little on the orange side. I’ll see how it looks dry. Mine must be power red. I owned a 724 yrs ago that was a mid 2000s and that appears to be the same color as this one.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

WVguy said:


> Is there a piece painted that red that is easy to detach and take with you, like a cowling or rope starter cover? Every color out there has a Pantone color, the blue on the Ford oval, the brown of UPS trucks, and of course, "Honda Red". Take that piece to an auto body shop and they can match that color perfectly, even if it is age faded. Call ahead and ask what it'll cost but it might be less than you think. The math gets complicated but in practice once that's done it's pretty easy.
> 
> I'm no expert on the topic but I learned some of it in my photography hobby. That's when I realized how important it is to have the camera, computer display, and photo printer all calibrated to show the same color the same way.
> 
> An example of non-calibrated color can be seen in any department store that sells televisions. On a wall they'll have a bunch of them tuned to the same station. Almost every single one of them will be displaying different colors on the same scenes because they are not calibrated. If they were they'd all show the same color. That's the difference color calibration makes and auto body shops can do that with paint. You bring in a sample, they measure it, and can mix paint to match exactly.


I guess depending on how close this looks that could be an option. I did that for a trailer once and the guy got it pretty spot on.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For the older HS blowers (at least from 1991 to 2012 when I bought a can), my dealer sold (and stills sells) Honda 08707-R8 Bright Red for $13.79.

The cap color in the photo is not accurate, it's actually more like the red in the label.

$11.24 from boats.net

RED SPRAY, CAN (R8) | 08707-R8 BRIGHT RED

http://tinyurl.com/y5ubwqav

It matched my HS828 really well. I can't speak for the Power Red though:

TUP POWER RED | 08707-R280 Honda

$12.17

http://tinyurl.com/y4pdo2b2


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

Chute painted one with flash and no flash. What do you guys think? It looks pretty close to me.


----------



## Snowfanatic (Apr 7, 2019)

jrom said:


> For the older HS blowers (at least from 1991 to 2012 when I bought a can), my dealer sold (and stills sells) Honda 08707-R8 Bright Red for $13.79.
> 
> The cap color in the photo is not accurate, it's actually more like the red in the label.
> 
> ...


I watched a YouTube vid where a guy compared apple red and Honda bright red and they were close so I’m assuming mine is power red. Thanks for the links


----------

